# Roasted Cumin Cashews



## Roxy (Oct 21, 2007)

Roasted Cumin Cashews:
Prep: 15 minutes
Bake: 50 minutes +cooling

1 egg white
1 tablespoon water
2 cans (9-3/4 oz.s each) salted whole cashews
1/3 cup sugar
3 teaspoons chili powder
2 teaspoons salt
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon cayenne pepper

In a large bowl, whisk egg white and water. Add cashews and toss to coat. Transfer to a colander; drain for 2 minutes. In another bowl, combine the remaining ingredients; add cashews and toss to coat.

Arrange in a single layer in a greased 15x15x1-in. baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 250 degrees for 50-55 minutes, stirring once. Cool on a wired rach. Store in an airtight container. Yield: 3-1/2 cups.



Arrange in a single layer in a greased 15x10x1-inch baking pan. Bake, uncovered, at 250 for 50-55 minutes, stirring once. Cool on a wire rack. Store in an airtight container. Yield: 3-1/2 cups.


----------

